# The non poodle is enjoying her new chair



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie was quite distressed when I got rid of "her" chair, she is pleased with the replacement


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Awwww. Mama made it so comfortable for her with that nice blankie. What a lucky girl!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

